# FEATURE REQUEST: ReplayTV-style Show Navigation / Hot Keys



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

ReplayTV software includes a number of nice tricks for navigating quickly while viewing recorded or delayed video. It would be nice to see the DVR-921 (and other DISH DVRs) include at least some of these features:


*Recall* key jumps from Recorded Show to Live Buffer, and back from Live Buffer to Recorded Show, wherever you left off
This is nice when you're watching live. Commercial comes on? Jump to something you've recorded. After a few minutes, press one key and jump back to the live show. Press the recall key again and you're back to where you left off in the recorded show :righton: .

*number + Skip fwd* jumps ahead n minutes

*number + Skip back* jumps back n minutes

*number + Recall* jumps to minute n of the recording (35 jumps to minute 35, 145 jumps to one hour and 45 minutes)

*number + Return to live* jumps to n minutes before the end of the show
Hmm, where is the *Return to live* button on the DVR-921? *View*? How do you get back to "Live" if you're watching delayed, hold down *Fast Forward*? :nono2:

The following features require black screen detection and the CommercialAdvance(tm) algorithms to detect commercial groups:


*Right arrow* Skips to the end of the next commercial group, like a "chapter stop" on a DVD
On DISH DVRs, *Right arrow* brings up the browse feature, which is nice. DISH could use *Page Down* while viewing to go to the next chapter.

*Left arrow* Skips to the end of the previous commercial group, (goes to the beginning of the current chapter, or the previous chapter)
DISH could use *Page Up* while viewing to go to the previous chapter.

These are just some ideas. I'd like to limit this thread to hot key features that are already available in current PVRs such as ReplayTV and TiVo, but not in the DISH DVR-921. There is already a separate feature request thread suggesting show-based recording.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Anyone else care to vote in this poll?


----------

